# Philly cheesesteak stuffed peppers



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Half with backstrap, half with bovine since my wife is a non-deer eater. 

Split the peppers and clean em out while you sautee garlic, onions, shrooms and meat.

Stuff a piece of provolone in each pepper. Stuff with the sauteed mixture. 

Bake covered for 30-40min and then add another slice of provolone. Low broil till it is brown and bubbly.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

All prepped, just waiting on suppertime now...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh no you didn't...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Oh no you didn't...


You know where I live. Come eat.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn hillbilly....


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Fine eats there!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

yes!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yup. Smells fine.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG, ima have to make these next week


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

making me hungry this early in the morning.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks gooooood!:thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Had to try.....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang that looks good.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes'sir'ree... Those look good enough to eat, sho'nuff.


----------

